# A couple questions about trackplans



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Howdy guys. Haven't been around for a while, but I have a couple of questions:

First, I found a good deal on some AFX Super International sets and was thinking that if I purchased two, I'd be well on my way to planning a really good 4 lane layout. Am I "on track" with that? I was thinking about two 4/8's end to end to make a 4x16. Might not be as cool as Scaf's track (that thing is AWESOME), but it would be a good start _(especially when I've got you guys to help me plan the track out!) _ 

Second question is why most trackplans don't include "crossover tracks" or "squeeze tracks" in them. Is it considered uncool or something? I can see where it would be faster without them, but it also adds a little action to the racing. What are you guys opinions?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

HOWDY, where are you located in Texas????


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't speak to the 'coolness' of them but I purchased two squeeze tracks just for giggles. I'm thinking I can incorporate them on my first track; perhaps a roadside obstacle (disable car, farm animal) or a 'rock slide' that partially blocks one side of the track. Figured that might add some realism.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Two internationals should give you what you are looking for...

I plan on buying two as well...plus the fuji set I just picked up tonight...

I have a long shopping list...


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Two International sets will give you more than enough track for a 4'x16' rour lane track. You will be able to build a very interesting layout with them.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey txron.

Thanks for the compliment on the track. 

I don't think you would be going wrong to get (2) SI sets as a start to your track needs. Maybe after that, and after you have a good design or two that you are considering, start pricing what individual track packs would cost you vs. buying more sets. 

For reference, on my track I bought (2) SI's, (1) Big Block Battler, and (1) Giant Raceway...plus I still needed to buy some 18" curves, and a few more 15" straights and 15" curves. My leftover's box has over 100 pcs of non-used track (mostly 6" and 9" curves), but I still think it was the best value for me. 

I also wondered why I didn't see more track layouts with squeezes and crossovers when I started on my project - they seemed like they could be fun additions. But, even after the minimal amount of time I have had on my layout, I'm glad I did not incorporate them. There are ample opportunities for me to cause my own car to deslot that I don't want to add a track where my competitor can cause my car to deslot. I can go slower through corners to prevent deslotting, but with a squeeze or crossover, the only sure way to prevent deslotting is to stay behind your competitor - and that isn't so much fun.

The funnest races are when you have cars side-by-side racing around the track, and having a squeeze or crossover could easily ruin that aspect.

Of course, those are just my opinions, but I do think it is why we don't see more tracks with them.

I hope you keep us all posted on your track's progressions.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. TxRacer, I'm in Garland, but will be moving to Frisco hopefully within the year (as soon as our house sells). I can see the point about de-slotting and such with the squeeze tracks and crossovers. I didn't think about that. I'll let you guys know when I get started. I've already done about a million plans on the slotman software, but untill I've actually got the track in front of me, I'm not sure what I'll be doing. Coming from a model railroading background, my initial thoughs were to make four 4x4 sections and have two ends. Using a modular concept and having all the tracks match up at the same place on each module, you could configure several different tracks just by rotating the two center modules or just running the ends together. If I can make it work, that would give me seven different tracks to race on (fourteen if you flip them and race from the opposite side and swap the end pieces). I'm not sure if it'll work, but I'll keep you guys posted on my progress. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Greg Braun describes modular track pieces at his website.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/STrak.html

While the modular design does offer flexibility in changing your layout, it appears to limit the flexibility of what you can do on each module. 

You might find that just having 4 lanes to race on, plus a reverse switch, will provide you with adequate challenges. Add in a few different types of cars, and you really do have a lot to master on a single fixed layout.

I might in the future redesign my layout so it can switch from a "L" shape to having both 4x8's end to end. I might have to switch out a dozen or so tracks to make the change, but it is something I will probably play around with.


----------

